# The Postal Service is running a 'covert operations program' that monitors Americans' social media posts



## daftandbarmy (21 Apr 2021)

Just in case you weren't paranoid enough.... 

The Postal Service is running a 'covert operations program' that monitors Americans' social media posts​The law enforcement arm of the U.S. Postal Service has been quietly running a program that tracks and collects Americans’ social media posts, including those about planned protests, according to a document obtained by Yahoo News.

The details of the surveillance effort, known as iCOP, or Internet Covert Operations Program, have not previously been made public. The work involves having analysts trawl through social media sites to look for what the document describes as “inflammatory” postings and then sharing that information across government agencies.

 “Analysts with the United States Postal Inspection Service (USPIS) Internet Covert Operations Program (iCOP) monitored significant activity regarding planned protests occurring internationally and domestically on March 20, 2021,” says the March 16 government bulletin, marked as “law enforcement sensitive” and distributed through the Department of Homeland Security’s fusion centers. “Locations and times have been identified for these protests, which are being distributed online across multiple social media platforms, to include right-wing leaning Parler and Telegram accounts.” 

A number of groups were expected to gather in cities around the globe on March 20 as part of a World Wide Rally for Freedom and Democracy, to protest everything from lockdown measures to 5G. “Parler users have commented about their intent to use the rallies to engage in violence. Image 3 on the right is a screenshot from Parler indicating two users discussing the event as an opportunity to engage in a ‘fight’ and to ‘do serious damage,’” says the bulletin.

“No intelligence is available to suggest the legitimacy of these threats,” it adds.

The Postal Service is running a 'covert operations program' that monitors Americans' social media posts


----------



## Weinie (21 Apr 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Just in case you weren't paranoid enough....
> 
> The Postal Service is running a 'covert operations program' that monitors Americans' social media posts​The law enforcement arm of the U.S. Postal Service has been quietly running a program that tracks and collects Americans’ social media posts, including those about planned protests, according to a document obtained by Yahoo News.
> 
> ...


Meh. I'm pretty sure that the real 3-letter agencies in the US are doing much more............


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2021)

I'm running out of tin foil to make hats with. And shield me from government mind control rays


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Apr 2021)

> The law enforcement arm of the U.S. Postal Service



That sentence alone is enough.  Really?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Apr 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> The details of the surveillance effort, known as iCOP, or Internet *Covert Operations Program*, have not previously been made public. . . .



Rule #1 in running a covert operation.  Don't title the operation "Covert Operations Program", otherwise it becomes "overt" as in Overt Operations Programs (or OOPs).


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2021)

Brad Sallows said:


> That sentence alone is enough.  Really?


Beware the U.S. Education Department SWAT team

Does the U.S. Department of Education still have S.W.A.T. teams?

Feds defend raid on a home

Aim of SWAT-Like Raid Was Student-Aid Fraud; Education Dept. Given Police Powers in 2002


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Apr 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Rule #1 in running a covert operation.  Don't title the operation "Covert Operations Program", otherwise it becomes "overt" as in Overt Operations Programs (or OOPs).



Unless that's what they WANT you to think


----------



## CBH99 (21 Apr 2021)

Loachman said:


> Beware the U.S. Education Department SWAT team
> 
> Does the U.S. Department of Education still have S.W.A.T. teams?
> 
> ...


Wow that's scary!!


----------



## Weinie (21 Apr 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Wow that's scary!!


Do they get your letters and parcels at your house in a reasonable time? That should be the concern of the many.


----------



## CBH99 (21 Apr 2021)

Brad Sallows said:


> That sentence alone is enough.  Really?


I can't remember the title of the book, but I read a book years ago about an individuals foray into the world of CSIS and RCMP intel.  It turns out Canada Post, and many postal agencies in the west, in fact have very capable intelligence cells that are more active than we would ever realize.

That being said, I agree... not sure the US needs 'yet another' federal quasi law enforcement agency.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Apr 2021)

CBH99 said:


> ... not sure the US needs 'yet another' federal quasi law enforcement agency.



Hey, don't dis the PIS  (United States *P*ostal* I*nspection *S*ervice)


----------



## Weinie (21 Apr 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Hey, don't dis the PIS  (United States *P*ostal* I*nspection *S*ervice)


There have been enough anthrax, ricin, and pipe-bomb examples sent through the mail in the US that I don't begrudge them a heightened level of security within the USPS.


----------



## lenaitch (21 Apr 2021)

CBH99 said:


> I can't remember the title of the book, but I read a book years ago about an individuals foray into the world of CSIS and RCMP intel.  It turns out Canada Post, and many postal agencies in the west, in fact have very capable intelligence cells that are more active than we would ever realize.
> 
> That being said, I agree... not sure the US needs 'yet another' federal quasi law enforcement agency.



According to this link, just one of 65 at the federal level.



			https://www.discoverpolicing.org/explore-the-field/types-of-law-enforcement-agencies/
		


And it goes back to 1830.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2021)

CBH99 said:


> I can't remember the title of the book, but I read a book years ago about an individuals foray into the world of CSIS and RCMP intel.  It turns out Canada Post, and many postal agencies in the west, in fact have very capable intelligence cells that are more active than we would ever realize.
> 
> That being said, I agree... not sure the US needs 'yet another' federal quasi law enforcement agency.


Virtually every federal government department will have an "Intelligence" cell of some sort. I am guessing here but the Agriculture people will be looking for diseases that will infect our crops and livestock etc and predictions on what effects this would have on the country.


----------



## CBH99 (22 Apr 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Virtually every federal government department will have an "Intelligence" cell of some sort. I am guessing here but the Agriculture people will be looking for diseases that will infect our crops and livestock etc and predictions on what effects this would have on the country.


I'll do some digging tonight and post the title of the book once I find it.  

While the events in this book are probably 30yrs+ old now, Canada Post was quite effective and active in counter-espionage operations and criminal investigations at the federal level.  The intelligence cell within Canada Post was described, at least back then, as a 'little known secret weapon' at the government's disposal.


----------



## lenaitch (22 Apr 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Virtually every federal government department will have an "Intelligence" cell of some sort. I am guessing here but the Agriculture people will be looking for diseases that will infect our crops and livestock etc and predictions on what effects this would have on the country.



I would imagine many government departments at the national and sub-national level has some sort of 'soft' intelligence to exercise their regulatory mandate; from surveillance, inspection, environmental scanning, etc.  Back in the day, I was tasked with compiling a report of all 'investigation and enforcement' departments of every Ontario government ministry with a goal of possibly consolidating some or all of them (it never went anywhere).  Most were very administrative and challenged the meaning of the words investigation and enforcement.

Many in these US federal agencies have powers of arrest, search and seizure, use of force, etc.   Outside of the CBSA, the 'federal agent' concept is pretty much unknown in Canada.


----------



## Ping Monkey (22 Apr 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> The law enforcement arm of the U.S. Postal Service


I'm reminded of an old Seinfeld episode, with Newman's rant...


----------



## Navy_Pete (22 Apr 2021)

/_OFF TOPIC_/

Non sequitor but reminded of a book series I'm picking away at (one of the agencies involved is actually a branch of the USPS responsible for investigating occult activities).

It's pretty well written and a pretty interesting sort of sci fi twist, but the author absolutely nails the ridiculous bureaucracy. Aside from the vampires, zombie security guards and Elder Gods, it's a pretty funny satire of the foolishness that happens in any big organization, and can sympathize with the fear of an expense form or working group.

Being able to take digital books out from the local library has been amazing during COVID.

description from Wikipedia;

_*The Laundry Files* is a series of novels by Charles Stross. They mix the genres of Lovecraftian horror, spy thriller, science fiction, and workplace humour. Their main character for the first five novels is "Bob Howard" (a pseudonym taken for security purposes), a one-time I.T. consultant turned occult field agent. Howard is recruited to work for the Q-Division of SOE, otherwise known as "the Laundry", the British government agency which deals with occult threats. "Magic" is described as being a branch of applied computation (mathematics), therefore computers and equations are just as useful, and perhaps more potent, than classic spellbooks, pentagrams, and sigils for the purpose of influencing ancient powers and opening gates to other dimensions. These occult struggles happen largely out of view of the public, as the Laundry seeks to keep the methods for contacting such powers under wraps. There are also elements of dry humour and satirisation of bureaucracy. 

The Laundry Files - Wikipedia_


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (28 Apr 2021)

The *United States Postal Inspection Service* (*USPIS*), or the *Postal Inspectors*, is the law enforcement arm of the United States Postal Service. It supports and protects the U.S. Postal Service, its employees, infrastructure, and customers by enforcing the laws that defend the nation's mail system from illegal or dangerous use. Its jurisdiction covers any "crimes that may adversely affect or fraudulently use the U.S. Mail, the postal system or postal employees." With roots going back to the late 18th century, the USPIS is the oldest continually operating federal law enforcement agency.  

Anything that comes thru the mail they are able to investigate,  including arresting Steve Bannon, https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2020/08/20/postal-service-police-bannon/ 

 The U.S. Postal Inspection Service (USPIS) has awarded SIGARMSÂ® a contract for just over 3,600 SIG SAUERÂ® pistols chambered in 40 S&W. The contract which was announced February 9, is for the SIG SAUER P229R featuring an M1913 Picatinny rail, SIGLITEÂ® night sights and the new DAKT trigger system. The contract is the fourth major federal contract won by SIGARMS in the last six months and follows on the heels of the $23.7 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) in August, a $4.2 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Coast Guard and a contract with the U.S. Army Tank-automotive and Armaments Command for 5,000 units of the new SIG SAUER SP2022 pistol. 2005 news story, could not find it with proper information to back it up.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> The U.S. Postal Inspection Service (USPIS) has awarded SIGARMSÂ® a contract for just over 3,600 SIG SAUERÂ® pistols chambered in 40 S&W. The contract which was announced February 9, is for the SIG SAUER P229R featuring an M1913 Picatinny rail, SIGLITEÂ® night sights and the new DAKT trigger system. The contract is the fourth major federal contract won by SIGARMS in the last six months and follows on the heels of the $23.7 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) in August, a $4.2 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Coast Guard and a contract with the U.S. Army Tank-automotive and Armaments Command for 5,000 units of the new SIG SAUER SP2022 pistol. 2005 news story, could not find it with proper information to back it up.


They do mean business. If any of you are old enough to remember the Unibomber, he used the postal system to deliver bombs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Apr 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> The *United States Postal Inspection Service* (*USPIS*), or the *Postal Inspectors*, is the law enforcement arm of the United States Postal Service. It supports and protects the U.S. Postal Service, its employees, infrastructure, and customers by enforcing the laws that defend the nation's mail system from illegal or dangerous use. Its jurisdiction covers any "crimes that may adversely affect or fraudulently use the U.S. Mail, the postal system or postal employees." With roots going back to the late 18th century, the USPIS is the oldest continually operating federal law enforcement agency.
> 
> Anything that comes thru the mail they are able to investigate,  including arresting Steve Bannon, https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2020/08/20/postal-service-police-bannon/
> 
> The U.S. Postal Inspection Service (USPIS) has awarded SIGARMSÂ® a contract for just over 3,600 SIG SAUERÂ® pistols chambered in 40 S&W. The contract which was announced February 9, is for the SIG SAUER P229R featuring an M1913 Picatinny rail, SIGLITEÂ® night sights and the new DAKT trigger system. The contract is the fourth major federal contract won by SIGARMS in the last six months and follows on the heels of the $23.7 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) in August, a $4.2 million pistol contract awarded by the U.S. Coast Guard and a contract with the U.S. Army Tank-automotive and Armaments Command for 5,000 units of the new SIG SAUER SP2022 pistol. 2005 news story, could not find it with proper information to back it up.



They're paying attention


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Apr 2021)

CBH99 said:


> I can't remember the title of the book, but I read a book years ago about an individuals foray into the world of CSIS and RCMP intel.  It turns out Canada Post, and many postal agencies in the west, in fact have very capable intelligence cells that are more active than we would ever realize.
> 
> That being said, I agree... not sure the US needs 'yet another' federal quasi law enforcement agency.


Actually, using the postal service to intercept suspected mail goes as far back (if not before) as the 1600s when John Thurloe was Spymaster General and later Postmaster General** for Oliver Cromwell.

** If you are going to have your head of intelligence surreptitiously opening peoples mail, you might as well make it easier and make him the head of the post office as well.


----------

